# Smiths lake AHS field trip



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from the *AHS* field trip to Smiths Lake, the following species were found while herping.

*Amphibians*
_Litoria barringtonensis_ Leaf-green Tree Frog
_Litoria chloris_ Red-eyed Tree Frog
_Litoria fallax_ Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog
_Litoria latopalmata_ Broad-palmed Frog
_Litoria peronii_ Peron's Tree Frog
_Litoria revelata_ Revealed Frog
_Adelotus brevis_ Tusked Frog
_Crinia signifera_ Common Eastern Froglet
_Mixophyes fasciolatus_ Great Barred Frog
_Pseudophryne coriacea_ Red-backed Toadlet
*Reptiles*
_Hypsilurus spinipes_ Southern Angle-headed Dragon
_Morelia spilota_ Carpet & Diamond Pythons
_Cacophis krefftii_ Southern Dwarf Crowned Snake
_Hemiaspis signata_ Black-bellied Swamp Snake
_Pygopus lepidopodus_ Common Scaly-foot
_Lampropholis delicata_ Dark-flecked Garden Sunskink
_Varanus varius_ Lace Monitor


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

a scientific license was held by a few of the members which means they were allowed to hold the animals.


----------



## jase75 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics Ryan, its a great area up that way. Where the marsh snakes active? Or underneath something? Was it day or night?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

everything found was active, swamp snakes were on the side of a dirt track near puddles hunting red backed toadlets.


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics Ryan!! You gonna be at SOFAR this March??


----------



## rash (Feb 26, 2009)

hey, nice pics! was that a chicken egg the lacey was eating? cant wait to go on a herping trip oneday....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, I might come to SOFAR. yes, it was eating a chicken egg. they were nice lacies there, very friendly


----------



## warren63 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics Ryan, i might be biased but would be excellent to find a scaly foot !!


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Feb 26, 2009)

It's good to see the frogs are being handled with clean gloves to avoid spread of disease and stop grubby dry hands damaging their soft skin...oops, wait a second


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Feb 26, 2009)

...Also, some very nice photos guys. well done


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks warren, they are heaps cool. the frogs were held by about 2 people, hands were cleaned and wet before the frogs were held. thanks.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 26, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> thanks warren, they are heaps cool. the frogs were held by about 2 people, hands were cleaned and wet before the frogs were held. thanks.


 
How were the hands cleaned? There are now very strict hygiene rules in place for herp societies to handle and interfere with frogs in the wild.

Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

hands were only cleaned with water. I dont know what rules applied for us as I wasnt running it but I dont think they said anything about frogs


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pics Ryan, some very nice finds...would have loved to have gone


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks, if you ever wanna go herping just tell us, would like to organise a trip with the north coast herp society, will talk to michael (the president) thanks


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> thanks, if you ever wanna go herping just tell us, would like to organise a trip with the north coast herp society, will talk to michael (the president) thanks


 
When I move down to Port in th next couple of weeks I will definetly be getting more involved with the society, and I think its a great idea to organise a trip.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice Lacey, Ryan. You always seem to find them!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

yer they are common up this way I think. they are nice animals.


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 27, 2009)

See you at SOFAR if you end up going mate!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks, might be heading out to smiths lake again this weekend. if I do expect more pictures :lol:


----------



## mark83 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice pics mate.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2009)

anybody else that went gonna post pictures? thanks


----------

